# How to upgrade to 53x11?



## kennethroque (Jul 25, 2009)

So I'm basically a newb on how to upgrade the components of my bike, so I was wondering if I could get your guys' help.

So here are my spec's of my bike... 
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...&Brand=Fuji&Model=Roubaix+Pro+(USA)&Type=bike

Anyways, what steps shall I make to upgrade to a 53x11?
I was just thinking that I could simply change the crank and the rear cogs, but I don't think it seems that easy.
I think I would have to change the components or whatsoever?
I wouldn't want to change EVERYTHING, which will make me spend a huge amount of money! :mad2: 

So basically, what are the ONLY things I have to do, to make my road bike into a 53x11?
If you guys can recommend me some items that are good to get for a 53x11, please do! 

Thanks!


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

53X11, this signifies a gear ratio, in this case a front chain ring of 53 teeth and a back chain ring of 11 teeth. It is the heaviest gear for normal road use. Your bike has a compact crank which means the biggest chain ring is 50, at the back the cassette does have an 11 teeth ring. Ergo, the heaviest gear you are riding is 50x11. This is heavy enough for all but the most gifted of sprinters (not even Cavendish uses 53X11 at all times) or when you're frequently doing 50 mph+ descends and you want to still be able to paddle.

If you must have a 53X11 you can try to find a 53 ring for your crank, I'm not sure if they're available for compact cranks though. In reality it's very unlikely you have need for a 53X11, your highest gear ratio of 50x11 is very similar to a 53X12 ratio, which is very common on bikes as well.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

You can change just the chainrings to get you close. IIRC a 52 tooth and a 36 tooth chainrings are avail from FSA in the compact 110 BCD.

Or you can change out the crankset itself. You will also need a new chain due to the larger size.

But I ride the same bike (but its a 2009 version) and I don't need a 53/39 crank. 

Swish summed it up pretty good though. You probably don't need a 53.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

What makes you think that you can push a 53X11 in a sprint?

If you are one of those people who believe that you need an 11 to go fast downhill, try to turn the cranks over faster.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

You probably don't need a 53/11 top gear. You have a 50/11 which is a bit more top gear than a 53/12. 

FWIW, a 53/11 will not give you a top speed of 50 mph, unless you can pedal it at just over 130 rpm. 

Changing to a 53/11 will only increase your top speed by 2-3 mph in the rare situations when you are spun out with the 50/11. A 50/11 at 120 rpm will get you up to 43 mph. Most people could never get to this speed unless they are going downhill and/or have a strong tail wind.

I hit 50 mph occasionally. I have the same 50/11 top gear but spin it up to 43 mph, then tuck down and let the wind and gravity take me on up to 50.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

My $0.20
Upgrade only if you live in the completely flat area and/or you have superior fitness.
The bike costs $1500 and you might invest a ton of money without seeing any benefit.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

Make that zero benefit unless you have the legs and plan on winning some sprints.


----------



## kennethroque (Jul 25, 2009)

okay. I guess 53x11 seems over kill.

Anyone suggetsions if I should go to atleast 52? lol


----------



## meat (Aug 10, 2006)

Only if you are spinning out your 50 tooth now. I switched over my bike last year for a mountain tour to a compact and have raced on it all season and not missed the 53.


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

Y'all got to stop complaining, I have junior gearing... i'm running a 45x12...which will let me hold 30 mph comfortably, but if I get into like 33-34mph, I start spinning like crazy.
So, in my opinion, do you need a 53x11 or even 52x11, unless you have some really really long descents, I wouldn't bother. I do all my training on the 45x12 and I survived!


----------



## kennethroque (Jul 25, 2009)

Well I do like sprinting a lot, espiecally during the last few kilometers or so.
I do always reach 50x11 and spin like crazy hell for however long i do it, this is flat too.

Anyways, what is the common gearing of other riders out there? I've never really looked at other racers bikes because, it's like... Wtf are you looking at my bike for? lol.

Anyways what's the common gearing on all racers on, lets say a fairly flat ish race? 50x11?


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Cat 1/2: 53x11. They probably use it a few times per year though. 

Sprints happen in the last 300m of a race. If you can spin your 50x11 at 120rpm at the end of a race (flat, in the wind) then by all means go upgrade.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Some info.*



kennethroque said:


> Well I do like sprinting a lot, espiecally during the last few kilometers or so. I do always reach 50x11 and spin like crazy hell for however long i do it, this is flat too.


As Spunout said, you're not sprinting if you're riding fast for a few kilometers or so. And since we don't know what you mean by "spin like crazy," it's difficult to give meaningful advice on gear ratios. I'm also wondering why you "always reach" 50 x 11—it sounds as if you _need to be_ in 50 x 11 to get good speed out of your bike. If that's true, your aerobic system capacity and your ability to spin is probably sub-par.

Still, here are some numbers. Standard gearing for flat racing is 53/39 front, 11-23 or 12-23 rear. For rolling terrain, an 11-25 or a 12-25 rear is used. On the track, the standard gear of a strong amateur or a pro is around 90 gear inches ( 52 x 15, for example).


----------

